# Just a quick 1 for a newbee



## lancerobi (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Thanks for your time.

the wife and i are moving to the malaga area ( on the outskirts) just a few questions, 
1. is it better for me to bring my Jeep and motorbike ( supersport) or are they cheaper over there..( i know it will be a right hand drive but i'm ok with that!)

2. are there any beach side areas to avoid ( safety) when we come over to find our apartment and to live? ( I know it is more expencive by the beach but we are beach people, but i need to know if it's safe when i work away for my wife!!)

thanks for your time people, maybe see yah soon,

lance & Vix


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi welcome on board. I live just down the road from Málaga and will try to help. 

Please do NOT bring your RHD vehicle with you - the roads are dangerous enough here without another death-trap. Check all the posts and with a few exceptions you will be advised against it for safety and cost. 

Not absolutely sure by where you mean as regards beaches. The city has one expensive beach area to the north and I am not sure what you mean by safety. Please clarify and I am sure we will be able to help. 

¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lancerobi said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> the wife and i are moving to the malaga area ( on the outskirts) just a few questions,
> ...


I think its all pretty safe along the coasts here?? There are some small areas where the holiday makers may get a bit rowdy at night during the summer and I think most towns/areas have their "not so pretty areas", but on the whole I´d say its a lot safer than the UK. I live here on my own with two children most of the time as my husband works in the UK and I feel safe enough, especially at night, altho I´m inland a bit (10 mins drive from the coast). 

What you need to do when you come over is have a good look around. When you look round potential apartments, go in the local bars and get a feel, maybe ask the bar owner or other customers if there are any problems re - safety? and if you´re viewing through agents, well ask them!

As for your RHD car, to bring it over legally can be costly and complicated. We found that and we sold our UK car and bought one over here - that said, second hand car prices tend to be more expensive here than the UK 

Good luck, i hope it all happens smoothly for you !!!!!!

Jo


----------



## lancerobi (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, the area i'm looking at is Duquesa, Manilva, Costa Del Sol,

When i said safety, i mean walking out at night to the bars/restaurants, leaving the car on the street, burglaries, muggings, things like that!

Ok so the jeep is a bad idea!
any idea how much a convertible jeep like a Suzuki Vitara would cost? ( thats what i Was going to bring..)

Thanks for your help and quick responce,
Lance & Vix


----------



## lancerobi (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks JoJo, that’s the same with me I work offshore and allot of the time the wife would be there alone, as you know if it wasn’t a safe area she wouldn’t be happy and nether would i... thanks very much for your reply..


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nowhere near Málaga City then!! That's a "nice" area I am sure you will be fine. 

You should be OK with muggings as violent crime on person or persons unknown is very rare. Handbag snatches are sadly common as are break-ins into cars so be careful. 

To be wary of English estate agents and Blokes in the Bar. Otherwise you shoud be fine! 


Plenty of car sites Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor., AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano Comprar coches 0 km,Comprar coche,Comprar coche en españa|vehículos|comprar


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lancerobi said:


> Sorry, the area i'm looking at is Duquesa, Manilva, Costa Del Sol,
> 
> When i said safety, i mean walking out at night to the bars/restaurants, leaving the car on the street, burglaries, muggings, things like that!
> 
> ...



I dont know the area, but I think I´ve heard Manilva is really nice!!!!! Its safe enough to walk the streets at night, obviously if you go into dark, seedy looking back streets you could get into trouble. If you can find somewhere to park you car (I have serious problens parking!!!) always lock your car and be aware of muggers and pick-pockets. Common sense stuff really, I take my children down to the costa at night in the summer evenings and Its great, buzzing and safe, but you have to be aware!

come over and have look for yourselves, you´ll see!!! its fine! in fact its great!!!! You´ll find there are lots of like minded brits who will I´m sure befriend you and your wife and make sure shes ok when you´re away

Jo xxxxx


----------



## lancerobi (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys if we manage to meet anyone out there like you 2 then we will be lucky couple, thanks very much for your time!

lance & Vix.. )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lancerobi said:


> Thanks JoJo, that’s the same with me I work offshore and allot of the time the wife would be there alone, as you know if it wasn’t a safe area she wouldn’t be happy and nether would i... thanks very much for your reply..


She should be fine and become part of the community in no time. We´re all different and want different things but I´m sure she´ll have no trouble finding friends and like minded people. Most of the expat areas have a real sense of community and look out for each other !!!

Jo


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

lancerobi said:


> Sorry, the area i'm looking at is Duquesa, Manilva, Costa Del Sol,
> 
> When i said safety, i mean walking out at night to the bars/restaurants, leaving the car on the street, burglaries, muggings, things like that!
> 
> ...



Just down the Road?

that's probably two hours from the centre of Malaga, and yes its quiet a nice area, Rents should be cheap as there are litterally thousands of empty apartments, you just need to bargain for a deal, try to go direct with the landlord, so some reci trips and call the numbers displayed on the developments that yo like the look of and the locations. Places like Duquesa Village and Arenel Duquesa are not too far to the beaches, and all facilities are close by... only problems that you might find is as the other posters have said handbag snatching etc, but its not as much as a problem as you may see at home in the UK(where about are you from?).. the area is pretty dead in the Winter, but its a good base to work out from to find things to do all year round...


as for the car take _Stevehall_'s advice, buy down there, at the moment there are a lot of people leaving the coast as there is no work there anymore, many are selling their cars, so you will find them parked in Strategic locations with forsale signs on them... again drive a hard bargain...

no idea of the cost, been a couple of years since I lived there...




.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lancerobi said:


> Sorry, the area i'm looking at is Duquesa, Manilva, Costa Del Sol,
> 
> When i said safety, i mean walking out at night to the bars/restaurants, leaving the car on the street, burglaries, muggings, things like that!
> 
> ...



I bought a 2.5 year old Grand Vitara 2.0 Turbo with low kms and it cost €16000
I also have a RHD cherished car which I bought with me which cost €900 + import tax to matriculate and took a week. I have no problems or safety issues driving it here


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi
We live in Estepona which is 10 mins from Duquesa .. we love this side of the Coast, its a lot quieter in general than further up the coast heading towards Marbella and then on to Malaga. I have no bad experiences or safety issues to report! but like everywhere there is petty crime and you should take the necessary precautions. I am out and about in Estepona and surrounding places most of the time with my husband, but on my own too - and feel perfectly safe - a lot safer than any town in the UK I lived in.
The rents are much cheaper down here too in comparison to other coastal resorts - as mentioned in another thread you get what you pay for! But we rent a brand new 3 bed apartment, beachfront, fab views to Morocco and Gib .... 10 paces from the beach and chiringuitos etc ... and we pay 750 a month (we negotiated the price down from 900).
I travel to Malaga every day for work and its a complete nightmare I hate it! but I use a mixture of lifts from colleagues and public transport - its not the public transport thats poor its the time it takes me to get here! we do it this way because to park in Malaga city every day costs a fortune and is prohibitive for most people (unless of course your employer has private parking)

Good luck with the move!


----------



## lancerobi (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks all for your help. )


----------



## lancerobi (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahh thats great news, thanks so much for your time and information, good to know it's a nice area.

Kind regards,
Lance & Vicky


----------

